# new ronal R50's



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

come in 16's and 18's


----------



## dief (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: new ronal R50's (scirockalot8v)*

i like 'em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: new ronal R50's (scirockalot8v)*

I saw those in PVW. 
I would rock a set in 18". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dief* »_i like 'em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

id polish away all the black and rock the 18s for sure


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: new ronal R50's (scirockalot8v)*

i say no one will rock these for at least a year or more


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: new ronal R50's (abydielsgli)*

Boooo why not make 17's? My car will only rock 17's.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

im surprise there has not been a photoshop of these yet. if they make these in all silver i would love to get them.


_Modified by scirockalot8v at 5:09 PM 2-28-2009_


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

those would be gangsta polished


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Kavanagh)*

Bringing back the retro's ha! They are not new, but new with the sizing.. Audi rally cars used this wayyyy back!! Ronal Turbo's!


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: new ronal R50's (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_i say no one will rock these for at least a year or more

Why not?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: new ronal R50's (scirockalot8v)*

god those things are hideous


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: new ronal R50's (BoostdIndigo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostdIndigo* »_
Why not?

just cause everyone is so stuck on the norm here that it wouldnt surprise me to not see anyone rocking them.
i say by before e38 or by e38 someone across the pond will have em


----------



## 30TH20AE (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: new ronal R50's (abydielsgli)*

I'd def like to see these in 18's


----------



## JDM IV (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: new ronal R50's (30TH20AE)*

17's or die.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

i hate how ronal has writing all over there wheels, cheesy as uck


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: new ronal R50's (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_i say no one will rock these for at least a year or more

I would


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Where can you buy them?


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (TDiVeeDub)*

I have a set of 17's for sale


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I seen some where they are starting around $200 something a wheel. i dont know where they can be had however.
http://www.vwtuningmag.com/r50...ronal/
found it 


_Modified by scirockalot8v at 9:43 PM 2-28-2009_


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockalot8v* »_I seen some where they are starting around $200 something a wheel. i dont know where they can be had however.

I would buy at $200 a piece, and get rid of the writing and polish them completely


----------



## wav3form (Dec 7, 2008)

Those rims fell off the ugly tree and hit every damn branch on the way down. Every one.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (JDM IV)*

wtf?


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: new ronal R50's (JDM IV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM IV* »_17's or die.
x2


----------



## illsmosisyou (Aug 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

fantastic. i loves them.


----------



## elnoly03 (Apr 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Those are sweet with right parts and Stance.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

wonder the widths available in 18....
could definitely be pulled off well


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Buy my 16" Ronal R25's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Show the 17 or 18's on a Golf?
Thank God we all don't like the same sh#[email protected]


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

I hope the 18's come in a different colors.


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: new ronal R50's (scirockalot8v)*

not feeling the black....fully polished would be money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Sign me up for a set in 18x8.5 all around Full Polish or Black Chrome!


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Check out 
http://www.ronal.de


----------



## gtijun (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (TDiVeeDub)*

Whats with the"AERO 18" on them? Might as well get some mailbox numbers and stick those on the fenders as well


----------



## semipimpedauto (Jun 7, 2007)

someone photoshop this onto a mkiv


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Meh they dont come in 18x8.5


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Agreed. I buy them, the 18" is coming off.


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: new ronal R50's (scirockalot8v)*

DO WANT


----------



## the Butchers Son (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (semipimpedauto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *semipimpedauto* »_someone photoshop this onto a mkiv


----------



## Brodiekagstar (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive rocked the turbos on many many cars and love them. It breaks my heart to see these now that Ronal has left the US, and they were right down the street!! dang it!!! that means getting these here is like double price


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Flippin Sweet!!! 
Make another photoshop with a black Golf and a green lip. Pleazzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (TDiVeeDub)*

Id colormatch the black, leave the lettering, ditch the red ring (on the centercap) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_i hate how ronal has writing all over there wheels, cheesy as uck

werd.. whats that about


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Brodiekagstar)*

they dont look too bad in that pshop. i still think they are ugly, but as far as performance is concerned, werent the turbos designed so they could cool the brakes better? i wonder if they have the same theory in mind for these.


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Back in the day you would see these wheels on rally cars.


----------



## Brodiekagstar (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah before most of us on the tex could possibly remember. I love the look of the turbo wheel, zender turbos, ronals, the only two you usually see on the tex.


----------



## the Butchers Son (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (TDiVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDiVeeDub* »_Flippin Sweet!!! 
Make another photoshop with *my* black Golf and a green lip. Pleazzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow!!! Did you know that is my car?
Thanks....Bro


_Modified by TDiVeeDub at 5:34 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## the Butchers Son (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (TDiVeeDub)*

i checked your topics on the text and saw it, not a problem


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: new ronal R50's (scirockalot8v)*

definitely would love to see a version without the black


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: new ronal R50's (scirockalot8v)*

just read in another forum that the ronal 18" text is a removeable sticker for those that are still a little skeptical on these wheels...looks like with the 18" starting at the equivalent of $450 CAD i'm going to have to really think about this...still have my heart set on something else...


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

If those are $450 per rim, I'll buy BBS CK's.


----------



## Brodiekagstar (Apr 14, 2004)

I didnt even see them on the uk website


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

*Case Closed*

The follow email was sent to me regarding the R50.








Dear David, 
thank you for your message. The R50 will go on sale in about 2-3 months but as we don't havea distribution in the USA anymore it will be hard to get them. There will be no different colours and we can't tell you the exact priceas we don't deliver directly, only through dealers. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards i.V. Christian Löchner


----------



## Brodiekagstar (Apr 14, 2004)

so basically your gonna have to Really want them and be prepaired to pay an arm and a leg. Sucks. We should start a GB and see what kind of prices they can give us.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Brodiekagstar)*

http://www.raceandroad.com/aca....html


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: (semipimpedauto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *semipimpedauto* »_someone photoshop this onto a mkiv

They do has a konfigurator. Check-it.
http://www.ronal001.mx-live.com/


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (IFlyGTI)*

ooo, they have a C4 S6!
looks dope, but I'm pissed that they're 18s. 16s are too small, 18s are too big.


----------

